# Jailbroken iPhone users



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys thought I'd post about a new 'program' I heard about for jb phones.

It creates a virtual memory swap file (I guess that's what it's called) It's helping me so far as I have a couple apps that will crash when memory is low. Now I can background several apps and no crash. Kinda like a 'poor man's 3GS'



> If you have an iphone 3GS, RAM is not an issue. However, the older models struggle sometimes, because lack of free RAM for 3rd party apps like games.
> 
> Well, there is a new tool on Cydia, via http://repo.beyouriphone.com source, that is said to have great results in increasing free RAM, iPhoneVM. Check the video above.
> 
> What this seem to do is making the iphone work like the new Nokia N900: it can use virtual RAM besides the normal physical RAM. Mind you, the N900 runs a variety of Linux (MAEMO), but in terms of hardware its a twin of the 3GS: same processor, graphical chip and RAM.


http://mobilegeekdom.blogspot.com/2009/09/need-more-free-ram-on-your-iphone-3g2g.html


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason....I'm going to ask your help, again.

I've got the 3G running 3.0. I have some jailbroke apps that I'm afraid of losing to "re-jailbreak" when updating to 3.1.

When I initially jailbroke my iphone, it was pretty simple. Now, with 3.1, I'm at a loss as I don't see any detailed instructions on how to do it.

Advice?


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know of any way to automatically install jb apps like that. That's a huge reason I haven't upgraded from 3.0. Also I have made several changes to the UI (sounds mainly) that I'd have to redo.

I don't see a compelling reason to upgrade to 3.1. If you are just wanting the mms capability, I can help you with upgrading the carrier file only which will enable mms.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

1) iphoneVM has been great for me so far. It really speeds up a few memory hog apps and makes backgrounding much much better.

2) To keep your JB apps in an upgrade, install APTbackup from cydia and run it.  THEN sync your phone with itunes. Itunes will save the backup data. After you upgrade and rejailbreak, restore you iphone through itunes, then go to cydia and install APTbackup. Run it and this time select restore and it will auto install all of your cydia apps, and most but not all of their settings.

2b) If you are unix savy, you can also use SSH to copy the data and config files from the iphones file system and then copy them back. You can actually save a lot of the data from AppStore Apps and even the apple apps.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool Matt, didn't know about APTbackup, thanks.

I don't anticipate upgrading the OS anytime soon, though unless there's a major new feature in a new release. I'm more worried about the fact the dev team hasn't figured out how to get into a 3gs that comes with 3.1 already installed.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a jb 3G, my wife has a non jb 3gs and we are both sticking to 3.0. I might go to 3.2 if it. Has something compelling but 3.1 and 3.11 don't seem worth the effort.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason....Matt....thanks. Truth told, the only reason I would want to upgrade from 3.0 is for MMS capability. If I can do that, without "re" JB, that's something I'd be interested in doing, if you know how.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

GG,

pm me your email addy and I'll send you the carrier update


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

I haven't jailbroken my Iphone...in fact, I only use it as an ITouch now, but can anyone explain why my Iphone 3g's battery has suddenly become useless post-3.1?


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Cujobob said:


> I haven't jailbroken my Iphone...in fact, I only use it as an ITouch now, but can anyone explain why my Iphone 3g's battery has suddenly become useless post-3.1?


I'm not sure what you're asking. Is the battery icon not there? Or just completely inaccurate?


----------

